# Terrible name? I think so!



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

BM roofing is on i've seen.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw a truck a few years ago lettered up with the company name. Can't remember the exact name, but it was something like "Steve's *Masonary" :laughing:*


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

There was a picture of a scaffolding company truck with the name 'Mammoth Erection' floating around the Internet but I'm not going to Google looking for it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

NJ Brickie said:


> I saw a truck a few years ago lettered up with the company name. Can't remember the exact name, but it was something like "Steve's Masonary" :laughing:


Maybe he was a masonary that belonged to Steve :laughing:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

"Dicks Plumbing". No apostrophe, that makes it plural. On the other hand, I see signs all over with with the possessive apostrophe when they shouldn't. Here's my favorite: Pro Sign's.

Ahh Tacoma.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

NJ Brickie said:


> I saw a truck a few years ago lettered up with the company name. Can't remember the exact name, but it was something like "Steve's *Masonary" :laughing:*


Steve must have been from the south. That's how it's pronounced around here, but it's still not spelled that way.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mudpad said:


> Steve must have been from the south. That's how it's pronounced around here, but it's still not spelled that way.


A masonary is the person that does masonry.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Not a terrible name, but there used to be an excavator called Zane Davis Excavating. His logo on his trucks said "You have to be inZane to work this hard.":laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> A masonary is the person that does masonry.


Really? I thought that was a mason.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> A masonary is the person that does masonry.


You are thinking about a mason that goes to a 3rd world country to do charitable masonry. That's a Missionary:thumbup:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Found it. Apparently googling "mammoth scaffolding" also works.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I know this company they are great guys great prices and do awesome work


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I certainly don't question their work and I think the name is clever but I sure as hell wouldn't use it myself. :jester:


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Surefire Electric! We Wire for Fire!

http://www.sure-fire.com.tw/


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

One of my Facebook friends who is into horses made a post about "Double D Ranchwear".

It conjured up a completely different image for me.

http://www.ddranchwear.com/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

We used to go to a topless bar on rain days (before I was married of coarse) called "Everybody's Talking"


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Two guys and a hoe excavating.:whistling
Jerk off auto parts:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mudpad said:


> Really? I thought that was a mason.


Either or.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> I certainly don't question their work and I think the name is clever but I sure as hell wouldn't use it myself. :jester:


If it were mine, I'd use it as often as possible. :whistling


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't have a picture but a buddy of mine used to work for Framing Unlimited. Their shirts, signs, etc all just had a large "F. U."


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

S.U.M said:


> There is a carpentry company where I live in toronto called '9 fingers left ' no Joke and another I just seen a Home Depot called, 'sons of carpentry' with their logo and name made to look like the son of anarchy tv show logo.


I've seen the sons of carpentry many times before. I believe they have a black pickup truck with white lettering if I am not mistaken.


----------



## GTBuilds (Aug 31, 2013)

We have a plumbing company here called Royal Flush.

I saw on the web somewhere a few months ago - that a plumber had his truck painted so the driver's side looked like a commode. When he rolled down his window - it looked like he was sitting on the commode.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

GTBuilds said:


> We have a plumbing company here called Royal Flush.
> 
> I saw on the web somewhere a few months ago - that a plumber had his truck painted so the driver's side looked like a commode. When he rolled down his window - it looked like he was sitting on the commode.


:laughing:


----------



## GTBuilds (Aug 31, 2013)

That's it!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Why is it that people remember and criticize company names and slogans that they did not come up with.

The reason is they are REMEMBERED, laughed about, but not forgotten and that is important when people start looking. Anyone with enough guts to openly make fun of themselves and stay in business means something. Who ever head of something like "A&B Construction" or "Dependable" something?

People remember the unique names and are the first to brag about how well the contractor they hired did (even if it was not perfect).


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

maxwage said:


> Kind of. 'Da kine' is more of a Hawaiian thing, not necessarily related to the herb. DWB could probably chime in on this one. Dog The Bounty Hunter's, as much as I hated the phenomena with that show, shop was named Da Kine Bail Bonds.
> 
> But it is also a dumbed down version of 'the kind' which is high quality cannabis.
> 
> EDIT: A CO business though, definite weed reference. Lots of smokers in the trades, but hell, discretion is the name of the game!


Pretty sure with the backdrop on the logo that he meant weed...


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

concretemasonry said:


> Why is it that people remember and criticize company names and slogans that they did not come up with.
> 
> The reason is they are REMEMBERED, laughed about, but not forgotten and that is important when people start looking. Anyone with enough guts to openly make fun of themselves and stay in business means something. Who ever head of something like "A&B Construction" or "Dependable" something?
> 
> People remember the unique names and are the first to brag about how well the contractor they hired did (even if it was not perfect).


Captain killjoy


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

ready to roll said:


> I was thinking of changing the co. name to "White punks on dope"
> That was a song that came out in the 70's.


The Tubes! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFltXDMQsQQ


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

There's a local septic company here called "Turdbusters":thumbsup:


----------



## on_the_level (Apr 27, 2011)

Thought this was creative........


----------



## Mississippi (Jan 3, 2013)

Love me some camel toe(w)!


----------



## PDArch (Oct 6, 2011)

on_the_level said:


> Thought this was creative........


There are a lot of tow companies here in Dallas with creative names. Pinky Tow (Pink trucks), Hammer Tow (has a hammer for a logo), and Tow Jam to name a few.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I heard they're pretty bad ass...


----------



## jpeaton (Oct 4, 2013)

In my town we have...

"2 Stiffs Who Need Work" -painting contractors, logo shows a silhouette of a guy with paint dripping off his brush.

"Bumgardners Landscape" -Maybe not a good use of the family name?


----------

